# New BSNL questions. Very noobish questions



## AVT (Jun 14, 2012)

Is this even the right section to post  or should i post it in the Broadband and DTH section ?

Only had a reliance netconnect till now. 1st time on wired connection. 
Just bought the BSNL connection application. I live in the village, so technical questions to BSNL staff are met with indifferent stare. 

I want to know
1. What moden to buy from BSNL ? 
I have an wi-fi ipad, so is it possible if i buy their wi-fi modem, my dad can browse the net in his room and i can surf the net in my room on my ipad upstairs ? 

2. I have heard a lot about dissconnection problems in BSNL. Does it mean I will have to reconnection manually each time or it reconnects automatically. 
(I saw something about ASDL connection on BSNL website but dunno what that means)

3. An online complete noob's guide to learn about networking and terms associated with it ? I was looking at flipkarts Network components page and realized i have absolutely no idea what do Network Interface Cards, Routers, Access Points and other terms mean. 

Won't be be good if you guys have a sticky for absolute begainners like you have for graphics cards or motherboards in this forum itself. or am I missing something ?

Sorry for the dumb questions, really.


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

1. Yes you can go for their Wifi Modem. It will satisfy ur needs.

2. It will reconnect automatically, u dont need to do anything. BTW its ADSL - which simply means that ur upload speed and download bandwidth are different.

3. For networking guide, I guess this one is decent and will help you.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Jun 14, 2012)

^I would say don't buy the modem from BSNL.They give just 3 months warranty


----------



## AVT (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for clearing that up. I'll poke around the link you gave. Thanks.



vaibhav23 said:


> ^I would say don't buy the modem from BSNL.They give just 3 months warranty



I thought since I m extremely clueless, I would get the BSNL guy to do the installation and since he has experience in dealing with those models he could troubleshoot them easily in future.


I want to buy a wi fi modem (so I can finally use wi fi functionality of my ipad). What alternatives are there ? (I need to buy just 1 piece of equipment, right ?)
that are extremly idiot proof. I know I could not expect them to be plug and play but are there 3rd party modem that work without hassles with BSNL connection ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, there are many ROUTERS available that work seamlessly with BSNL modems..[2 instruments - 1 BSNL modem and 1 Router]

Netgear N150 Router FLipkart 

This is a cheap and best option. I'm using it for the past 2 years and no problems yet. 
There will be some setting up stuff, but the manual with the router explains things pretty well.

Else you could opt for ADSL Modem+Router and not opt to buy the BSNL modem. These cost somewhere around 2k or so. [1 piece instrument]


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 15, 2012)

AVT said:


> that are extremly idiot proof. I know I could not expect them to be plug and play but are there 3rd party modem that work without hassles with BSNL connection ?



D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Combo Router | Router | Flipkart.com

comes with a simple wizard with settings for various Indian ISPs. Also comes with a Ethernet cable & splitters. 

You'll need a wifi router too. 

D-Link DIR-615 Wireless-N 300 Router | Router | Flipkart.com

is pretty good. 

I won't recommend DSL+WiFi routers, separate components are better. 

Connection's like this:

Telephone cable -> spitter -> one wire to phone, another wire to DSL modem.

DSL modem LAN port -> WiFi modem WAN port. 

For initial configuration, you'll need to connect your desktop to the WiFi router via LAN so that you can setup date,time, secure the WiFi network, setup a SSID.

Once that's done, you can disconnect the LAN cable from Wifi router to desktop & connect the iPad via WiFi




> 2. I have heard a lot about dissconnection problems in BSNL. Does it mean I will have to reconnection manually each time or it reconnects automatically.


These are common if there's something wrong with the telephone line/splitter. Generally you'll be fine.


----------



## AVT (Jun 15, 2012)

coolpcguy said:


> D-Link DSL-2520U ADSL2+ Ethernet/USB Combo Router | Router | Flipkart.com
> 
> comes with a simple wizard with settings for various Indian ISPs. Also comes with a Ethernet cable & splitters.
> 
> ...



Thanks for that detailed explanation. That cleared up a lot of things. Much appreciated. But thinking again about BSNL.

Went to exchange again and the guy told me he'll have a look. Took him on my bike to my house which is on outskirts of a village. (10 km back and forth) as he told me he'll have to co,me on cycle which could take week or more. On location he said I should consider getting wimax as in case of line problems it will always take a long time to repair my line. (no phones near my house, surrounded by agriculture fields.). But even wimax will be finicky as my location was on outer edges of range. 

I m thinking reliance people may be thieves and bad but atleast i get 5 gb data at good speed and connection problems are absent. 

Man, i wish i had the mtnl service. i remember 4-5 years ago when customer service was a lot more crappy, a friend of mine made an online complaint in morning and mtnl had changed the wiring by the evening ! And the plans were awesome without any fup in those days and speeds were almost double than what was advertised !


----------

